# Got a question and need assistanace.



## dygger60 (Jul 18, 2014)

*   Greetings....**     Recently purchased a beautiful early half gallon jar with a nice iron pontil.  I need the jar to be tumbled by someone, but before that, I am wondering is there a way to protect the iron pontil?  I do not wanna have it erased by the tumbling.* *     And yes, I need someone to tumble it....thanks much, just PM with your price.* *     Thanks**      David*


----------



## chosi (Jul 18, 2014)

An experienced tumbler will be able to protect the pontil scar.I've used a method that I learned on this web site successfully (i.e. the pontil scar looked just like it did before the tumble, with no loss of that stuff that looks like graphite) on soda bottles before. But I don't do jars, nor do I tumble for strangers, so you'll have to keep looking for someone to do the job for you.


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 22, 2014)

*    I am in need of someone to tumble a very old half gallon fruit jar that has a pontil scar....* *    Let me know what your asking....thanks very much* *    PM me on the forum* *    David*


----------

